# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γεννα κοκατιλ

## Rania

Επιτέλους σήμερα άκουσα αυτόν τον υπέροχο ήχο  ::   τσι τσι τσι   ::  απο την φωλιά του Κώστα και της Ασπρουλας.
Όταν έχω νεότερα θα σας ενημερώσω τρέχω τώρα να βράσω κανένα αυγουλακι   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Έλα να μεγαλώνει η παρέα των παπαγάλων   ::   ::  
καλά ξέτελα  ::

----------


## nikolakis81

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::  


Μπρααααααααβοοοοο!!!!
με το καλο και τα υπολιπα!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Με το καλό Ράνια  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ χαίρομαι Ράνια μου,μπράβο σου, σου αξίζει ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## douke-soula

γεια σου Ρανια κοκατιλοχαζομαμα  ::   ::   ::  
μπραβο Κωστα και Ασπρουλα   ::   ::   ::  
με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα

----------


## panteraz

::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Φωτογραφίες!!!  ::   ::

----------


## elena1996

Μπραβο Ρανια,συγχαρητηρια!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες,εννοειται!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Rania

Σας ευχαριστώ άλλους  ::  
Και απο μια κλεφτη μάτια που έριξα οι νεοσσοί είναι   ::   ::   ::  είναι τρεις   ::

----------


## elena1996

Να σου ζησουν!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zack27

Να σου ζησουν ολα καλα να πανε!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντε αντε!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

*[marq=right:32s30lyp]ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟ![/marq:32s30lyp]*
Καλή ανάπτυξη και να γίνουν πανέμορφα σαν τους γονείς τους!!

Να τα χαίρεσαι! Περιμένεις κι άλλα αυγουλάκια να σκάσουν;

*[marq=down:32s30lyp]Καλά γεννητούρια!![/marq:32s30lyp]*

----------


## zemix

να σου ζήσουν! μα δεν είναι τέλειο αυτό το συναίσθημα που έχεις μόλις ακούς τα τσίου τσίου.....!!!!
όλα καλά εύχομαι!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## doubler

να σου ζησουν κι απο μενα περιμενουμε νεα και βεβαια φωτο!!!

----------


## marlene

Καλώς τους μικρούλιδες!!!  ::   ::   ::  Με το καλό κ τα υπόλοιπα, Ράνια!   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreascrete

Συγχαρητήρια!!!!   ::

----------


## Rania

Ναι Αντιγόνη περιμένω  απο αλλα δυο ζευγάρια. 
Επιτελούν κατάφερα να βγάλω τα κοκατιλακια μερικές φωτογραφίες για να τα δείτε.  ::  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Lucky Witch

Είναι πανέμορφα πραγματικά.Τέλεια,να σου ζήσουν.
Τυχερή όλο κοκατιλομωρά είσαι χεχε.

----------


## Rania

Με 9 κοκατιλ που εχεις Νικολ σίγουρα θα βγάλεις και εσύ κοκατιλακια και όπως τα είδα στης φωτογραφίες θα είναι και κουκλιά.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τι ωραια που ειναι οι γεννες!!!
μακαρι να ειχα χωρο για να εχω παραπανω ζευγαρακια...
ολα πανε καλα?ταϊζουμε,ζεστενουμε?
στα ποσα ημαστε?

----------


## Rania

Αγγελε ακόμα είναι 3 και ευτυχώς όλα πάνε καλά  ::  
 ::  
Σήμερα είδα και την Ντεζη και τον πικατσου να ζευγαρώνουν
είναι το πιο μεγάλο μου ζευγάρι καποια στιγμή θα σας το παρουσιάσω.  ::   ::

----------


## voula

Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρούλια!   ::

----------


## fotis_k

Να σου ζησουν.Ειναι πολυ ομορφα τα κοκατιλ σε αυτη την ηλικια.

Υπαρχει και ενα κοκκινοματικο η ειναι ιδεα μου?Τι χρωματα εχουν οι γονεις?

----------


## Rania

Φώτη ο μπαμπάς είναι κίτρινος με κόκκινα μάτια και η μαμά τους είναι άσπρη αλλα τα μάτια της είναι μαύρα.
και τα ματια των μικρών αν και δεν τα άνοιξαν ακόμα και εγώ
για κόκκινα τα βλέπω.  ::

----------


## Rania

Τα μωρά μου μεγάλωσαν και έχουν αλλάξει πολύ απο τότε που τα φωτογράφισα και μετά απο αίτημα του Αγγελου ιδού  ::   ::  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## irene

Να σου ζήσουν!!!!Καλομεγαλωμένα τα κουκλιά σου!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κατι τσουλουφια για δαγκωμα!!!
σκατζοχοιροκοκατιλονια !!!

ειναι πολυ ομορφα!
ολα ιδια βγηκαν στα χρωματα ρανια?

----------


## Rania

ολα ιδια βγηκαν στα χρωματα ρανια?


Ναι όλα είναι λουτινακια με κόκκινα μάτια
σαν τον μπαμπά τους.  ::  

Εγώ ήθελα να βγει και κανένα ασπροπροσωπακι.
Πλεονεξία παιδί μου τι να πεις   ::   ::   ::

----------


## marlene

Ράνια ένα έχω να πω.....   ::   ::   ::  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ::   ::  ............ παραείναι όμορφα......   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Ψυχουλες μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Να σου ζησουν Ρανια!!!  ::   ::

----------


## ΚΕΣΣΙ

γεια σου ρανια μου χαρικα πολυ για τα κοκατικακια σου ειναι τελια.τα δικα μου κοκατιλακια ειναι 20ημερον ειναι τελια το ενα  ειναι λευκο με κοκινα ματακια  και το αλλο ειναι πολυ σκουρο γκρι με μαυρο ματακι.
αλλα κανενασ απο τουσ γονεισ δεν εχει κοκινα ματια.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## marlene

Πώς πάμε, πώς πάμε.....???? Ράνια, μη μας στερείς τις φωτό...!  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Rania

Να τα παιδιά   ::  
Τωρα που βγήκαν τα φτερακια παρατιρισα
οτι το μεγάλο είναι περλε άσπρο με κίτρινο
Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοια απόχρωση. 
Έχει δει κανένας απο εσάς;



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vicky_ath

Τι ωραιες εικονες μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα!!!Μπραβο ρε Ρανια!!!Χαρηκα πολυ τωρα!

Οσο για το χρωματισμο ισως ειναι λουτινο περλε, που νομιζω οτι υπαρχει!Αν το δει η Πωλινα που τα ξερει καλυτερα θα σου πει κ εκεινη τη γνωμη της!

----------


## Antigoni87

Ωωωωωω! Μικρά Floydάκια!!  ::   ::   Να σου ζήσουν τα στολιδάκια σου Ράνια!!  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Είναι κουκλάκια όλα τους άντε να δούμε Αντιγόνη πότε θα δωρήσεις ένα ταίρι στον κούκλο σου(ανιψάκι μου).

----------


## marlene

Μικρές φτερομπαλίτσες.... για πολλά χαδάκια!  ::   ::  
Να τα χαίρεσαι, Ράνια! Πρέπει να είναι πολύ όμορφο αν τα βλέπεις να μεγαλώνουν..!   ::

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Τι όμορφα που είναι!!!!Ζωγραφιές!!  ::   να σου ζήσουν

----------


## andreascrete

Πολύ όμορφα!
Και μου αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα τα κίτρινα η τα άσπρα....μου θυμίζουν τα ξαδέλφια τους τα κακατούα.

----------


## vagelis76

Ακόμα δε φτιάχτηκε το ανεμιστηράκι του λαπ τοπ σου?????
 ::   ::  περιμένουμε εξέλιξη των μικρών Ράνια!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ακόμα δε φτιάχτηκε το ανεμιστηράκι του λαπ τοπ σου?????
>   περιμένουμε εξέλιξη των μικρών Ράνια!!!!!


Βαγγελη νομιζω το εχει πει κ σε καποιο αλλο θεμα η Ρανια, αλλα κ προσωπικα σε εμενα οτι τον υπολογιστη θα τον παρει πισω σε 10 μερες!Οποτε υπομονη!!!  :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από vagelis76
> 
> Ακόμα δε φτιάχτηκε το ανεμιστηράκι του λαπ τοπ σου?????
>   περιμένουμε εξέλιξη των μικρών Ράνια!!!!!
> 
> 
> Βαγγελη νομιζω το εχει πει κ σε καποιο αλλο θεμα η Ρανια, αλλα κ προσωπικα σε εμενα οτι τον υπολογιστη θα τον παρει πισω σε 10 μερες!Οποτε υπομονη!!!



 ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πότε θα πας για καφέ εκεί να φωτογραφίσεις και τα μικρά,στη παπαγαλοκάμαρα?????   :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Βρε αν ειχα χρονο θα ειχα ηδη παει....τι νομιζες???

----------


## Rania

Επέστρεψα και σας έχω καινούριες φώτο όπως σας υποσχέθηκα
Και περιμένω πρότασης για ονόματα   ::   ::  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Το τσίρκο που εμφανίζετε στης φώτο είναι η Κουκλα με το όνομα.

----------


## zemix

μα τι πουπουλομοντελάκια είναι αυτά????
εεεεε μπορούμε να κλείσουμε ένα ραντεβού για μια φωτογράφηση παρακαλώ???? (εντάξει αν σου λείπει κάποιο στο τέλος....καταλαβαίνεις!!!!)
 ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σούπερ οι φωτογραφίες και μέσα στο πνεύμα των ημερών.Να σου ζήσουν.  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Αααααααααααααααααααα..........  .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Θα ερθω να στα κλεψω!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Καλα η Κουκλα θεα οπως παντα!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Windsa

Ρανια, είναι πανέμορφα... χιονονιφάδες!!!
Να σου ζήσουν!

Τι χρώμα είναι οι γονείς τους?
Και τα δυο λουτίνο?

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πανέμορφα κουκλάκια είναι,να σου ζήσουν να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## douke-soula

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
το τσιρκο (την Κουκλα εννοω)την περασα για ψευτικο ζωακι στην αρχη   ::   ::   ::   ::  πολυ πλακα εχει
αλλα και τα μωρακια ειναι κουκλακια!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> Τι χρώμα είναι οι γονείς τους?
> Και τα δυο λουτίνο?


Πωλινα η μαμα ειναι whiteface loutino κ ο μπαμπας loutino!
Κατι ισως ασχετο αλλα που μου εχει κανει εντυπωση στα πουλια της Ρανιας ειναι οτι κανενα λουτινο ενηλικο ή απο δικη της γεννα δεν εχει καραφλιτσα!  ::

----------


## Rania

Ευχαριστήσω για τα καλά σας λογία. Αλλα πείτε και κανένα
ονοματάκι ... περιμένω προτάσεις  ::

----------


## Windsa

> ου εχει κανει εντυπωση στα πουλια της Ρανιας ειναι οτι κανενα λουτινο ενηλικο ή απο δικη της γεννα δεν εχει καραφλιτσα!


Εγω ρώτησα επειδή μου φάνηκε οτι ενα μωράκι έχει μικρή καραφλίτσα. Ίσως μου φάνηκε?

----------


## Rania

Πωλινα φαίνεται λίγο το δέρμα γιατί  έχουν 
ακόμα τα αγκαθακια.
Μην ξεχνάς οτι είναι μόνο 23 ήμερων και για την ηλικιατους, 
πίστεψε με επειδή έχω βγάλει πολλά μωρά, το φτέρωμα 
τους είναι πλούσιο.  ::

----------


## lmaikl

Nα σου ζησουν!
καμια νεοτερη φωτο να δουμε τα αστερακια σου?

----------


## humangee

Μπραβο,Ρανια!!Συγχαρητηρια!  Να σου ζησουν!

----------


## Rania

Μαρία σε ευχαριστώ Για τα καλά σου λογια.
Θέλω να ανοίξεις ένα καινουριο  θέμα για το ζευγαράκια σου 
και εκεί θα μπορώ να σε συμβουλευσω καλύτερα
βαλε και κάνα 2 φώτο για να τα δούμε

----------

